# How did you get here?



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

How did you find AKFF?

I was originally after a canoe to replace an aged and patched up fibreglass job I used to paddle up creeks on.

Somehow the pedal powered craft and Port Phillip Bay hadn't connected in my brain

I stumbled across http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com one day, registered and read for a coule weeks before I came across a post by TheMariner (Phil) and arrived at the old runboard forums.

I've had a couple of vacations since then, but...well, here I am.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Found the old forum while looking around one day on the web for something, can't remember now what it was.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Good old Karl.... Whoring AKFF on Ausfish :lol: (That's how I found it too. Thanks Karl!!!)


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

Clocked my driving hours one night in Dingo ,a two horse town in central Queensland and started talking to this guy at the pub that had two yaks on the roof of his car.Mad bugger he was.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

DanA had been kind enough to host me on his boat when breaming. He sent me the link to AKFF shortly after he found it himself and the new forum was up


----------



## Last-One (Jan 15, 2007)

I found an article about kayak fishing in queenslang fishing monthly. it had some websites which I went on and this is how i found AKFF.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Was getting into the bream fishing thing and tangled with the idea of fishing from kayaks or canoes because i could not afford a boat. Found this site, saved it to my bookmarks and probably spent the equivalent of buying a second hand tinny but wouldnt trade my blue hobie for anything (unless upgrading of course.) then the obsession was born.

Incidentaly this is the only forum I really post on due to the good nature of the other members here.

gotta get back to work now :lol:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

OutbackDee said:


> gotta get back to work now :lol:


heh, posting from work is what it's all about.

If I could see the water from my office window I'd get nothing done :mrgreen:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

leftieant said:


> I think there was a rogue reference to akff on the fishnet site, or a post at some point. Had a look, haven't ever gone back!
> 
> Ant


Yeah the same, cannot recall who made the post.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Ha thats easy, the same as Fishing Dan I got waylaid by AKFF's pimp on Ausfish. So if you have to blame anyone, blame Karl. :lol:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

For me it was Google ... searching "Kayak Fishing" and limiting the search to Australia only after reading many US sites getting some basic info on where to start.

The other thing I didn't participate in any other forums and this was the first forum I start to post and communicate back into the community.

The rest is now history.

Victor


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Some crazy Mango was rabbiting on to me on the phone about the old AKFF site so I joined up and consequently rejoined again when this site went to air. His name was Poddy "The guru" Mullet

Milt,


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

After making a canoe enquiry on Ausfish, Jake gave me this site and also yaker's website and the rest is history


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

3140 posts Dodge is a lot of history mate :wink:

Milt,


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

For me it was through Ocean and Earth kayaking store at gladesville in sydney , being a regular customer , Julie told me about KFDU site and AKFF site, had a look at both , tossed a coin and here i am


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I was looking at getting the viking tempo after visiting Kangaroo tent city, put in a google entry an found this site. (i think it was page 10 of the searchs, i had a thing for page 10 always clicked on it first :? )

Saw the different kayaks on here went to a proper kayak store and fell in love with the prowler 8) now here i am. (it was the built in tackle box that got me  )

Cheers Dave


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Tim said:


> OutbackDee said:
> 
> 
> > gotta get back to work now :lol:
> ...


Thats the problem... I can. I always stare out the window thinking "I bet there's schools of Bream and Jewies swimming there right now..." (blackwattle bay). Helps that im on the 21st floor


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Made a post in regards to a Hobie Outfitter on Fishnet, trying to find Canberra dealers and anyone else on that forum who had one or was into the idea of fishing from one... Most told me I was mad but Hoit pointed me in the direction of this site, took awhile for my registration to come through to be able to post but in that time with all the research i made from posts on this forum I went out and bought an Outfitter ( I think I was the first on the forum with one ).

Cheers again Hoit!


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

found it whilst researching what yak to buy, great site , loads of information and tips ,


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Was joking about fishing from my kayak off the coast with a workmate/stinky-driver.

Went home and googled 'kayak fishing', was amazed by what I saw on Billybob's site with a disabled bloke really getting amongst it.

I think I was then directed to Kayak fishing in SE Qld which gave me AKFF. This was the 1st site I registered with, but whenever another site is mentioned I generally bookmark it.

I post to a few of them when I can help, and I find a lot of info from most of them but AKFF is where I start with my breakfast and check out several times during the evening :!: It's no wonder I dream about kayak fishing when I finally get to bed 

Anyway someone has probably posted while I've been typing so i had better have a look :lol:

Cheers Mike


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

I ran into a wet bloke at Marcoola who had just been smashed 3 times by waves and could not get out past them. We stood on the headland and watched a massive group of birds work a bait ball just off the coast. Thats when I realised I want to get polaxed while trying to get to those bait balls too so Iasked how do I find out more about yakkin and the bloke told me about AKFF.

Thanks Saltycrack :wink: 
PS anyone heard from Saltycrack lateley?

nodds


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

I Googled kayak fishing - Australia and found KFDU, joined, read and read many historical posts, but found that the forum was naot very active. More googling and I finally found AKFF, applied then waited for what seemed like an eternity to be activated. on line now and so far a great forum, honest friendly banter between the very informative discussions.

JimH


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

My story is similar to Leftiants. From memory, it may have even been Poddy who alerted me to the AKFFs, tracking me down at Fishnet. It wasn't until I picked up a Hobie that I started poking around here though. I rarely visit FN these days but by contrast, I practically live here


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi i bought my kayak 2 years ago, & was totally unaware anyone seriously fished out of them. Eventually got around to going fishing in it, off Barlings Beach last December; on my first drop with a brand new rod & and old surf alvey reel, I hooked into a 10lb + snapper about 50 metres off the island,...........& suffered a premature catch & release.

Since then Ive been hooked.

I found the forums by accident while doing some research into NSW estuaries for a Uni course that I'm doing.

cheers

mal


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

I cant be sure how because it was probably late one night whilst browsing other fishing forums whilst feeling the effects of Wild Turkey, but I think I found a link to this site from a post made on


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Breathe Funda, breathe. It'll all be ok!
> 
> *Seriously I hope none of the clowns there find out about this little gem*. I kind of like being able to have an intelligent conversation!
> 
> Ant


Gotta agree with you there cobber, best thing I ever did was get banned from there :wink:

This place is serenity


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

I found it via Phil's HOK site while searching for kayak fishing.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Funda said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > Ant
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Alan,ha ha ha ha ,you what, :lol: :lol: :lol: , funny thing is , i believe it :lol: :lol:,some of the best times i have had have seen me banned afterward :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Got hooked (pun intended) on this passtime while mucking about in my Minnow inn early '05 & started looking for a better kayak for fishing. Searching for "kayak fishing" on the net I found Phil's HOK site and eventually followed a link to AKFF. And... bugger me, there's lots of other yakfishers out there & a lot of them are loonies - felt right at home straight away. Have bookmarked heaps of other sites but rarely bother spending any time anywhere other than AKFF.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh yeah Funda, I hear ya... F'net can get f'kd
There's some seriously fundamental problems with that site, starting with the audience, which couldn't be any more splintered if they tried. Then there are the moderators... hrmmm.

This place is definitetely unique and I think it's because we have a lot more in common than the critical mass of fishnet. We can all identify with each others stories and experiences, thoughts and perceptions fairly easily. Fishnet, on the other hand, is a dogs breakky of fishermen of all kinds, many of conflicting or elitist positions.

I think the really great thing about kayak fishing is that a) there's much more to learn abd b) none of us can really profess to be all-knowing experts because, after all, this sport is relatively new to almost all of us. We're all learning together and that really permeates the mood and content of this forum, which is a huge credit to it.

Oh, and yeah... AKFF has some really great moderators as well, which is a huge plus. Keep it up guys.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I was searching various kayak fishing forums to find out how people were rigging their kayaks. Gotta love Google


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats it Philipl, HOK site


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Can't really remember how I got here (probably google), but now I'm here I can't find my way out....

Maybe there's a song in that.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

google for me to, i saw other guys out on kayaks and thought it would be great to do this with someone else rather than on my own.
the guy in the local tackle shop said he thought there was a website and here i am

kerry


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

I was a member of Land based game forum and made the mistake of proudly showing off the pic of my 18kg Bluefin(longtail tuna)I scored while trolling in a Paddlingperfection touring ocean kayak.
I was ridiculed for not being a purist.The more I defended myself the harder they were on me.So I left in discust.
Went fishing in the same kayak in my local bay and meet up with some gents doing the same but on sit on tops.They past on some tips and the address to this site.I have never seen those two guys again but I do thank them.
I'm now the proud owner of a Prowler and always get a kick coming on this site if only for the humour alone.
Friendly people with the best site.

Cheers Tez.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

found it via google (ya gotto love it) watched for a while before registering. i was cautious due to the high looney count :wink: but the brains trust and support that comes with it is great. haven't looked else where, no reason to.  
keep YAKKING


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

I have to blame OTE. When I bought my yak it was through him. I just wanted to lose weight and get back into life when I bought the Outback. The Outback had these rod holders built in so I asked a few questions about fishing etc and got pointed to the forum. Watched for 4-5 months before signing up as I hadn't been on any type of forum before. Glad I did though.


----------



## Richo72 (Apr 9, 2007)

Flyrod told me about this site.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

